# Email address refusal



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I want to change the email address that pm notifications are sent to, but it keeps saying its invalid for some reason... Any ideas? I thought maybe i registered for the forum twice, but on trying to log in with that email address it says it doenst exist?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gmail by any chance?


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Yup, sure is.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not allowed on the forum due to previous problems with spam email (hope that doesn't offend anyone)


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Ahh ok, they just keep going to the spam folder in my hotmail. Said they're not spam a few times at this stage. Maybe I'll try yahoo.


----------

